# 88 300 z Overheating



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 88 300 z non turbo that runs a normal temp for the first 7 miles and then the temp starts climbing. I have replaced the water pump, thermostat, radiator, and flushed the system with numerous cleaners. Has anybody had this problem and what should I do next?


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

does it run smooth, is it eating any water or anything like that, blown or leaking headgaskets can cause a car to overheat somtimes, just a thought


----------



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

I havnt had to add any water and no water or steam from tail pipe.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What all have you been pouring into the cooling system? You could have blockage or air in the system. Sounds alot like you have some air bubbles lingering in the system.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

One way to possibly eliminate any air bubbles in the cooling system, is to raise the front of the car at least 12 inches or more off the ground and run it for a while. Then all air bubbles will have a tendency to go to the highest point, which would become the radiator. You may also wish to rev it up a bit, combined with the front lifted this should push most of the bubbles out. This is how the cooling system is bled on the MK3 Supras, it should work just as well on the Z31.....

It's also possible there may be a chunk of gasket or even a piece of the old waterpump lodged in a water passage inside the block. Reverse flushing may remove that. 

This also could just be a possibility of very poor airflow through the radiator. If your A/C condenser unit is still installed, make sure it doesn't have any airflow blockages. Make sure the fan shroud is still in place, as it helps direct all air through the fan area. If the fan shroud is missing, you might as well not even have the fan......

If all else fails, try the electric fan mod.


----------



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for responding. The fan shroud is in place and pulls a lot of air through the radiator. The fins are clean. I will try to jack the car up high and make sure their is no air in the system next. I am also considering adding the electric fan also.
Thanks for helping....


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

look here....http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> look here....http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml


 That's just basic stuff, though, applies to pretty much any car. Nothing Z31 specific there that I can see. If you read his first post, he's done most of that already. About the only thing he has left to try is a new cap and a new fan clutch.


----------

